
AI experts are deeply concerned about Elon Musk's relationship with Trump - chandanrai
http://www.businessinsider.in/ai-experts-are-deeply-concerned-about-elon-musks-relationship-with-trump/articleshow/56875156.cms
======
stevep98
I trust Musk 1000 times more than Trump. It doesn't make sense to give up the
chance to influence the policies of this outrageous man.

